# Does anybody know where I can get a testosterone test kit from (UK)



## sw1 (Feb 18, 2004)

Hi

Does anybody know where I can get a testosterone test kit from in the uk. i want to find out what my levels are without having to go through my local GP, Im thinking of buying some testosterone gel to help with weight training, any idea anyone please?

Thanks

Shawn

Leeds UK


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2004)

Try these people here

http://www.androbalance.co.uk/

they test a sample of your saliva


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey sw1 how old are you?

There better things around than the gel. I used that before. It did not seem to work that well though.


----------



## sw1 (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks Raven, what test would you reccomend using though?

There seams so many different options, I just would like to do a test to see what my levels of testosterone are and wether I need to use a testosterone gel or something else?

Also what are the levels measured in, and what is a normal level for a 30 yr old please

thanks

Shawn


----------



## sw1 (Feb 18, 2004)

Hi Hackskii

You say that the Gel didnt work, what are you using now and where did you get it, if you are allowd to say


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm not sure exactly how doctors measure it over here but the range is 12-36, for a 30 year old your probably looking at 25-30. If you just want your test levels checked then the Single Point Testosterone Kit will be fine.

It's seems like a lot of money for something that your doctor can do for free, why won't you go to your GP


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Medisave.co.uk also have various testing kits.

Dunno if they have a testosterone testing one tho


----------



## Jon (Feb 20, 2004)

Hello folks - I found this site through the web logs of androbalance.co.uk. and have asked the site owners permission to respond to this question. Thanks to Paul for allowing me to post this response.

Shawn - I think that you are wise to have an assay performed before touching any compounds that can alter your hormonal milieu. Many people neglect to do this and hence never know if their testosterone levels have been permanently affected by steroid use (although there is little, if any, evidence that prudent steroid use permanently effects testosterone production). However, pre-cycle testing allows you to establish your own baseline levels. Once these levels have been restored post cycle you know that recovery of the HPTA has taken placed. Without the assays you just wouldn't know one way or the other. And it is my experience that most people significantly underestimate the length of time it takes for restoration of normal HPTA function after cessation of steroid use.

If tests do demonstrate a deficiency then replacement of testosterone may indeed benefit your weight training Shawn. However, testosterone use in the absence of an established deficiency is steroid use and so I obviously can't recommend that. However, I do recognise that many choose this path and I'm sure the guys on this board are well placed to advise you if this is the way you go.

As Raven stated UK laboratories measure total testosterone (the sum of the free and protein bound fractions) via immunoassay, in nano moles per litre (nmoles/L). Working reference ranges differ between laboratories but 'normal' ranges generally run from around 8 -30 nmoles/L, with hypogonadal cut-offs set at around 9-13 nmoles/L, depending upon laboratory and practitioner. Most labs don't report age matched reference ranges, and most Doctors will interpret your results within the context of an 'all age' reference range. Many feel that this can lead to erroneous conclusions in interpretation of the results.

A further complication is that most Doctors will assay your blood for a 9 am total testosterone. This measures the free fraction of testosterone plus the hormone that is bound to proteins, either weakly (to albumen), or strongly (to SHBG). Only free testosterone is able to diffuse into cells, bind with the androgen receptor and thereby exert biological effect. The problem is that some people can have a clear deficiency of free testosterone even in the face of a normal or elevated total testosterone. Hyperthyroid individuals can provide the classical example of this situation. Conversely, I've also seen adequate and even high levels of free T in the face of low total T. Hence, many feel that a free T assay is a superior screening tool for hypogonadism than is total T.

In fairness, for most cases where no other pathology is present, total T us a useful screening test and does catch most cases of hypogondism. However, free T is superior IMO.

Raven, you would be unlikely to get a free T assay from your GP so your cost comparison isn't really valid mate. Total T assays run at around the £20 to £30 mark. However, free T assays (when run by the 'gold standard' serum technique of equilibrium dialysis followed by immunoassay), run at around the £45 to £65 mark. Hence, for our £34-99 kit you are getting a free T assay that is comparable to a £45 to £65 assay that you would be likely to obtain only from a Consultant endocrinologist.

Salivary assays are sufficient to give an accurate reading of your free T levels. However, alone they are insufficient for the diagnosis of hypogonadism and other endocrine disorders. This requires much more extensive testing (e.g. free and total T, oestradiol, LH, FSH, prolactin, etc.) and critically, the interpretation of these results within the context of clinical symptoms by a skilled and experienced medical practitioner.

I hope that clears things up. However, if you have any further queries then please feel free to ask.

Cheers

Jon.


----------



## sw1 (Feb 18, 2004)

Jon

Thanks for the informartion, at some point im going to have a basic test done!


----------



## Jon (Feb 20, 2004)

You're welcome mate.

Cheers

Jon.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Hmm - Where has jon disappeared too! 

1 great post then no sign of him!


----------



## smithy1436114491 (Nov 19, 2003)

I've just had a single test level report back off Androbalance and it's 110 pg/ml.The chart they sent with it shows it as being in the normal range for my age(31),but going off one of wingers posts this seems low.Advise anyone?


----------



## Old Man GABA (Jul 24, 2003)

bump


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

I would o thought the doc would of give you one free in this country.


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Only if there are concerns that your test is low... or you have a good doc...


----------



## Cheater2K (Apr 3, 2003)

There is concerns though, the person in questions thinks it might be low


----------



## trickydicky (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi all,

I have been experiencing some of the symptoms of low testosterone, its pretty depressing at age 31, but that is probably the price of excessing partying in my younger years.

I have just bought Testrogain and a few other supplements, but seems wise to test my baseline before taking supplements.

Money isn't too much of an issue (within reason), what is the best test to get done?

I'm probably going to book in with my GP after Christmas, but just as happy to get a private test done, which ever is quickest.

Cheers and merry Christmas to one and all.


----------



## Old but not out (Sep 8, 2009)

anybody used a saliva kit? if so what were the results like?

cheers


----------

